# meet poo



## redleo (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## redleo (Sep 26, 2008)

i will find some pictures of his cage mates now i know how to post them


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

He's adorable!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Poo


----------



## Renaenaenae (Aug 7, 2012)

Hahahah! I love that name! so cute! hahahahha! such a cute rat too


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Great shot.


----------



## chippy (Aug 3, 2012)

Soooo cute!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

lol excellent name and super adorable rat!  Mine almost never take pictures that good unless they're very tired.


----------



## Lovely Rats (May 14, 2012)

Adorable photo!


----------



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

Omgsh he's completely adorable!


----------



## xiao-he (Aug 12, 2012)

Hahaha, he's name is so cute and he's wonderful! ;*


----------

